# Float N Fly



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

just been reading up on this float N fly technique on several of the other sites and i decided to buy some of the hair jigs and give it a try !!! has anyone else tried this for river smallies ??? i HEAR it is the ticket for river smallies in COLD water !!!


----------



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

Most of the fishing shows from down south have had a show on the floatnfly in the last 2-3 yrs. I tried it a few times with small mariboo jigs in brown and black and had mild success in creeks and small rivers. It seems to call the small, agressive fish out of any close cover. It's hell casting a float with 8-12 ft of leader though.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I think if i had to fish a float n fly id quit!!! 

I tie my own hairjigs for ohio river smallies, tip them with a small piece of pork like uncle josh 101 and look out!! you don't need a float


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

for whatever reason i struggle catching ANY smallies before about April in the cold water temps, ive heard that the float n fly SHINES in cold water !!! i use tubes, suspending jerkbaits, small cranks and plastic craws and work them SLOWLY and still dont do any good at all before April !!! Hair Jigs with Uncle Josh's Trailers.....................Do you know anyone who would tie a few and sell them to me at a REASONABLE price ?? Id give them a try too !!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Hard to beat the float-n-fly for cold water smallies. We've been fishing the FNF for about 7 years down in TN, and it's the most fun you'll have with clothes on 

Don't let the word "float" scare you. It's more than a bobber, and a KEY element to the technique. Not only serves as a strike indicator, but also keeps your jig suspended in front of the fish...which is the entire premise of the technique. You're fishing cold water suspended fish, that won't chase anything. Gotta put it on their nose, and keep it there.

The float also gives you casting distance (the floats we use are weighted) so you can get a nice throw on a 1/16 oz or 1/32 oz jig. Furthermore, it tells you exactly what your jig is doing. If your jig is truely suspended, it will show you one color. If you're hung up or on a ledge (not suspended) it will show the opposite color on the float (has no weight pulling against it to roll).

A LOT of pro's are learning this technique, float included  They recognize how deadly of a technique it is, but I would venture they are at a disadvantage since (correct me if I'm wrong) BASS only allows 8 foot rods max. Hard enough casting a 12 foot leader on a 10 foot rod!!


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

I have been tying jig heads for years for this this purpose. What's fun is when a 2# smallie is caught using 2# test with a 1/125 hair jig!!!


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

do you have any advice as to how long to make the leader, from the jig to the float?


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

Use a slip float with a slip knot and probe various depths until you find where they are holding.


----------

